# IH 2400/454 PTO weak and stops



## kUNGFU022 (May 25, 2012)

Hi just about to purchase a IH2400 and it has couple of problems, 1. Brakes need bleeding regularly and secondly but more important is the PTO gives up after about 15-20 Mins? any idea's and is it a common fault and easy fix. All help greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

I'm not an International Expert, I just bought a 3400A Backhoe. The power take-off is giving up,meaning what ? How does it fail ? Does it fail more quicky under heavily loaded conditions ? Is it popping out of gear ? 

More information needed to help. Also, assuming you are purchasing this machine as a fixer upper, you might be doing a tractor split to address the problem with the PTO if it has a two stage clutch and the PTO clutch is slipping. I have no direct experience with the model tractor you mention but I have worked on a few.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i have a 2500A AND WHEN I GOT HAD TO BLEED EVERY WEEK OR SO TO GET SOME BRAKE PEDAL BACK,READ THE MANUAL AND YOU HAVE TO CLAMP THE HYDRAULIC RETURN LINE BY THE BATTERY BOX AND THEN BLEED BOTH REAR BRAKES AFTER DOING THAT,SOLVED THE PROBLEM.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Pto clutch is hydraulic on this m/c and shop repair time is 2 hours!!
However before strip out it should be pressure tested,, do you have a service manual it covers the procedure!!

Brakes can be an issue but are easily sorted and there is a procedure for bleeding in the manual.

I sell genuine IH manuals in PDF format on CD rom so you can read them on your computer and print off any pages you need in workshop!!


----------



## kUNGFU022 (May 25, 2012)

Pto is now sorted, it required new plates as the old ones looked burnt out, Brakes are still a problem have to bleed them every week, getting a bit bored of that now so was hoping somebody might be able to point me in the right direction to find a master cylinder seal replacement kit. Also the Batteries died on me now so interested to know what size ah battery people would recommend.


----------



## rarant5 (Jun 6, 2014)

cyrush said:


> Pto clutch is hydraulic on this m/c and shop repair time is 2 hours!!
> However before strip out it should be pressure tested,, do you have a service manual it covers the procedure!!
> 
> Brakes can be an issue but are easily sorted and there is a procedure for bleeding in the manual.
> ...


i need a manual for a 2400d-b tractor do you have one. thanks


----------



## Rick Ballou (Apr 29, 2019)

iNo clue on the manual. I went online but nothing under IH came close. I did read it was close to a Case 574. I recently purchased a IH 2400A backhoe/diesel. Having difficulty finding a service manual and finding parts. The engine runs great. When I purchased the backhoe it had no brakes. After replacing brakes and bleeding the lines. The right brake would lock up or drag. Bled brakes again. Now the tractor runs great until I start down the driveway. As soon as I tap the brake more than 1 or 2 times, both left and right brakes drag and lockup. The only way to release the brakes is to open the bleeder to release the pressure. Anyone know the solution?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the condition of the brake equalizer valve. The manual is available from Jensales.com.


----------

